# My new Boer Buck ** Help with name**



## RPC

Well as many of you know I posted some pictures of 2 bucks that I was looking at and when I finally contacted the breeder because I had made my pick they were all gone I missed buying them by about an hour. So I was on the look out again and I found the one I wanted. He is a paint and I have heard from a couple of you that the paints dont show as well as traditionals but the kids like the colors and different color patterns so as long as they are happy so am I. He doesn't have a name yet and he needs his hooves trimmed bad. I really need base width so thats what I was looking for and I think this guy has it. He is not super friendly but we will work on that so taking pictures was kind of hard.

**I am trying to think of a name for my new Buck I was going to let the kids name him but decided that since I have wasted $1000.00 on these kids and am not making money I get to atleast name one of the goats. So if you could help me think of some names.


----------



## liz

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

WOW....He's definately WIDE!! Handsome boy! Congrats :clap:


----------



## nancy d

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

Nice & thick!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

What a beef cake! Nice boy!! Congrats!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

Thank you all I am pretty happy. I can't wait to see hoe he looks when he is older.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

He's nice...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Riot_My_Love

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

WHOA! Handsome!!


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

he looks nice roger


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

He's very thick (and I'm partial to the paints myself). :wink: How old is the beefcake?


----------



## RPC

*Re: My new Boer Buck*

Not sure on the day but he was born in January. I like the paints also.


----------



## SterlingAcres

Beefcake  lol He's gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## AlaskaBoers

what kind of names are you thinking of?

what comes to my mind:
Patriot
War Smoke


----------



## RPC

I dont know what kind of names I am really thinking of. I was thinking Hummer or something that makes him sound big and powerful. We had a Duroc Boar once named Mr. Pleaser. I kinda like War Smoke.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

diesel, hummer...

look at http://www.leanvaluesires.com/ 
We used to buy pig semen from them.

they have lots of sires with cool names


----------



## Mully

STUDLY seems to fit


----------



## nancy d

hmmm..Diesal has been used. Hummer is good, How about DoRock?


----------



## RPC

What about Painted Explosion


----------



## nancy d

Paintballs :ROFL:


----------



## RPC

Nancy I like that one, you really know my humor


----------



## AlaskaBoers

paintballs! hehe

there was a buck who had coloring down there, Red Balls A Fire..like the song


----------



## RPC

I decided today that his name will be paintball. I decided I should not add the s (paintballs) since the kids will be calling him.


----------



## SDK

i think its an epic name lol love it


----------



## nancy d

:thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres

Love the name! :clap: Super guy there-congrats. :thumb:


----------



## Suellen

Paintball :laugh: :ROFL: 
He is as others have said a hunk. 
goatcake!? (beefcake)

Suellen


----------



## Amos

PAINTBALLS!! LOVE IT! :ROFL: And gee! He sure is a meaty guy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Paintball....suits him.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC

yeah I like it.


----------

